# Anyone tried Marsnow goggles?



## luka_sus (Feb 16, 2014)

I've been looking for some good cheap snow goggles and I came across these: 

NEW Marsnow Adults Unisex SKI Snow Goggles Graffiti With Mirrored Lens 266 | eBay

Anybody tried these before? For $40 they are ridiculously cheap for spherical, dual lens goggles.

Found same brand for similar price too

Online Shop Ultralarge marsnow revo double layer anti-fog anti-uv skiing mirror|Aliexpress Mobile


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

they look ok, but i've bought cheap stuff before only to be disappointed later on. consider it this way. how much use will you get for your 40 bucks? 2 weeks before they start to fall apart. vs 20 weeks for a $100 pair.... they cost per use is much better with the more expensive brands, they spend alot more money on R&D to develop better quality products thats why they cost more.

but as i said they look decent so its your call bro.


----------



## luka_sus (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah I just found a pair of smith scope's for $50 so I will probably get those unless anyone can confirm these are actually legit. Thanks man


----------

